# My (hopeful) Weight Loss Progress



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm hoping that keeping a diary of some sorts will help keep me on track. I sit at 225 when I started about two weeks ago. My current state is about 220. Just gonna link it instead of embedding it, don't want anybody losing their breakfasts accidentally :um
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5579100/Weight/225.jpg

Pretty much right now all I'm doing is changing my food intake and still doing my usual bike to/from work, albeit on a higher gear. I'll be working with my friend hopefully, to try to get some other exercises in me and a routine. I just really don't know where to start and hopefully she'll be able to help. Or maybe you guys could give suggestions? I don't have any equipment, so pure body weight right now.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Good luck and keep us updated

As for tips, I don't have any They would be the more obvious ones anyway.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

You probably don't want to calculate your daily calories exactly, but do you have a rough idea of how many you're taking in? It's good to know, especially if you find the pounds aren't coming off at much as you'd prefer. What you eat is 80% of the equation...

Also just try to remember this is a life-long change you're trying to make. Losing a bunch of weight is great, but not if you're going to put it all back on once you reach your goal weight. The best way to develop a habit is slowly...


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Mhmm. I know this is something I have to commit to and not merely follow until I hit where I want to be. Right now I'm using a website called SparkPeople to help myself track what I eat. Calories, carbs, fat, and protein for the most part. The site gave me a range of 1750-2100 calories per day, with 800ish calories per week to burn. I try to stay on the lower side of that range however. 

My friend and I have talked a bit about what we're gonna do. She's planning 1 day cardio, 1 day strength, alternating for 6 days and then a break for the 7th.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Good luck. 

I've been overweight since I was about 20 years old. I went on a diet when I was 24 and I weighed about 230 pounds. I lost about 30 pounds before I started gaining it back. I finally had enough with my weight when I weighed 250 pounds last year. I went on a diet and started lifting weights and today when I weighed myself I weighed 189 pounds. I am hoping to lose another 20 pounds.

You have to just keep at it and don't get discouraged. There were times that I wanted to give up but I've kept at it.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Good luck ! Youth is on your side still hit the gym, eat healthy it will fall off.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ *gasp*** 2Talk!!! how the hell are you stranger????


Gunny - I'm doing the same thing! I am concentrating on ab work and cardio for the most part, with a lil weight stuff thrown in (not much because you know, I'm dainty). 

I've been hard at it for about 3 weeks. I've noticed a change in the fit of my clothes. I don't look at the scale much, nor do I count calories. It's too discouraging to me to monitor those things too closely, because day by day, they don't change much.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Good on ya Leo! I saw your post about that, good luck with it! And thanks to everyone else for the encouraging words. I too am noticing a difference in the fit of my clothes, mainly my shirts. I always preferred really baggy shirts, but now some of the ones that were kinda tight on me are fitting more loosely. That's about all I've seen though. Pictures don't seem to change, but maybe once I lose a bit more it'll look like it.

Here is 212, as per the scale this morning (Yes, I need to shave badly): https://dl.dropbox.com/u/5579100/Weight/212.jpg

Also, on an unrelated note, I'll be starting 5-HTP today. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

That's not so bad, I've seen worse. Looks like you have adequate musculature, that's important for weight loss. Everybody's gotta start somewhere.
I know a girl that's down to 365, she used to be closer to 400. We're really proud of her.


----------



## Julianable (Sep 14, 2012)

Weight loss can be a challenging task for almost everyone who needs to shed excess weight. The most difficult part of the process is simply starting. Most people start off by changing their diet and choosing an exercise program to follow.
pennytime


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

the cheat said:


> Also just try to remember this is a life-long change you're trying to make. Losing a bunch of weight is great, but not if you're going to put it all back on once you reach your goal weight. The best way to develop a habit is slowly...


Yeah, accepting the idea that the eating habit is for life is gonna be the right approach.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

best of luck to you!


----------



## WhatIsThePoint (Sep 14, 2012)

Good luck and good job so far...i was overweight before too so i know what it's like. The only advice i can give you which people have already said is to stay consistent and make it a habit, especially when it comes to what you eat. ALso i definitely recommend body weight workouts. They will really tone and shape your body nicely.


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

hey, good luck. hope you succeed in your weight loss goals. keep us updated.


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

Best of luck to you, looks like you have already succeeded in losing some weight 13 pounds is great. I think making this thread was a good idea knowing people are following your progress and wishing you the best should add some extra motivation.

I also think this will help with your SA. Accomplishing a goal increases confidence and shows yopu are capable of achieving what you want.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey, man. Keep at it; exercise is an incredible anti-depressant in itself, and losing weight and feeling good about your body will be a huge self esteem booster.

I'm on the opposite end: very underweight. I've been researching muscle/mass gaining lately and I'm thinking of getting into it. Making positive lifestyle/appearance changes works wonders.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Update for today is 206lbs. Noticing a slight change in my chest and gut, not so much in my thighs though. (Pictures still don't look any different) Still got a ways to go. I'm still having trouble justifying all this to myself some days though. Feels like a skinnier me is still me. Ugly, completely alone, etc. It's hard to break that thought process...

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/5579100/Weight/206.JPG


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

GunnyHighway said:


> I'm hoping that keeping a diary of some sorts will help keep me on track. I sit at 225 when I started about two weeks ago. My current state is about 220. Just gonna link it instead of embedding it, don't want anybody losing their breakfasts accidentally :um
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5579100/Weight/225.jpg
> 
> Pretty much right now all I'm doing is changing my food intake and still doing my usual bike to/from work, albeit on a higher gear. I'll be working with my friend hopefully, to try to get some other exercises in me and a routine. I just really don't know where to start and hopefully she'll be able to help. Or maybe you guys could give suggestions? I don't have any equipment, so pure body weight right now.


Heyy, I'm trying to lose weight right now too.  I've lost twenty in three weeks. Just by drastically reducing my calories.. I used to eat whatever I wanted and drink 3-800 calorie coffees a day. Now I eat like 700 calories a day at the most. 
I haven't worked out yet.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Brtrev2v said:


> Heyy, I'm trying to lose weight right now too.  I've lost twenty in three weeks. Just by drastically reducing my calories.. I used to eat whatever I wanted and drink 3-800 calorie coffees a day. Now I eat like 700 calories a day at the most.
> I haven't worked out yet.


700 calories is nuts :um I'm trying to do this over 6 months, hit 180 by my birthday. Trying to ideally stick under 1750 calories a day, but 2100 is my upper limit for splurging days and whatnot. (Drinking nights mainly) That still puts me at a deficit.

Good luck with your journey!


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

GunnyHighway said:


> 700 calories is nuts :um I'm trying to do this over 6 months, hit 180 by my birthday. Trying to ideally stick under 1750 calories a day, but 2100 is my upper limit for splurging days and whatnot. (Drinking nights mainly) That still puts me at a deficit.
> 
> Good luck with your journey!


I just started adderall too though, and I have to force myself to eat.

Good luck to you as well.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Well that's a huge kick in the balls...turns out the scale I was using is off by about 10 pounds (even though it's zeroed). I got a new digital scale last night and weighed in at 215. Turns out I was actually 235-240 at the start of all this. I guess I can't do anything but keep on doing what I have, try to reach my goal of 180 by the end of February. (My birthday)


----------



## Munchlaxxx (Sep 26, 2012)

You can do it, Kyle!


----------



## rayantrifoli (Sep 10, 2012)

*my trips for you ..*

Hi .. ^_^ :wink 
I think that if you use your bike about 40 minute ( continuous ) every day you will be right .. because you need to use your aerobic system .. So you can see this subject to have some idea about how much weight can you lose in a week? ... And I add this Tube it will give you one method to know how you can know how much Kcals you need at any exercise ... 
​Good luck ! ^_^


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

No pictures today...I feel really depressed and showing my fat self to a bunch of random people doesn't sound like much fun right now. However, I'm sitting at 208 right now.


----------



## ravensight (Oct 13, 2012)

I'd jumpstart your fatloss with some Duromine for appetite suppressing and another compound for fatloss maybe two even (T3,Clenbuterol/T4,albuterol come to mind, DNP is a more serious one though raising metabolism by an extreme 50%)

I've had experiences with DNP and duromine, losing 0.5kg~0.8kg a day! went 12 days on *D*i*N*itro*P*henol 400mg and burned 1.5kcal a day from training while on 2.5kcal diet, was 83KG on day1 ended at 74kg at day 21 (takes a week~2 weeks for DNP to clear your system) so yeah...go figure.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Slow week, being sick and all. No exercising means little weight loss!


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Weigh in today was 202. Today's the first day I looked in the mirror and actually noticed change. Looser fitting clothes are kinda worrysome though, this means I've gotta basically get a new wardrobe soon!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Woohoo! Way to go!

I will go shopping with you I love shopping for guy clothes.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> Woohoo! Way to go!
> 
> I will go shopping with you I love shopping for guy clothes.


Haha. Come to Ontario and you are more than welcome!

I bought a Wii and modded it, so now I have access to every game I want. Been using it for fitness related stuff to supplement my bike riding. Also need something to keep me on track while stuck inside during the cold winter days.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

GunnyHighway said:


> Haha. Come to Ontario and you are more than welcome!


Seriously I love the mens clothing section in department stores. I think it's so hot. All those button down shirts and sweaters and augh. Manliness everywhere. Basically the point of this post is that the Bay gets me goin. And Mark's Work Wearhouse oh my gaaawd.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> Seriously I love the mens clothing section in department stores. I think it's so hot. All those button down shirts and sweaters and augh. Manliness everywhere. *Basically the point of this post is that the Bay gets me goin*. And Mark's Work Wearhouse oh my gaaawd.


Well then, I think I know where I'm taking you for our next date. :um

On an unrelated note, for the first time somebody complimented on me looking like I lost a lot of weight. Sure, it was my mom, but who cares. I'm down about 30 pounds so far over the course of 2 months. It's crazy what changing your diet does. (I believe I about halved my calorie intake when I first started)


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I haven't really lost much weight recently. However, there's one huge thing that I got to notice today. I am currently wearing size 40 pants. These are what I bought today, I was surprised to fit into a 36. I thought "there's nooooo ****ing way you can get into a 34." I was happily wrong :b I also bought two hand weights in hopes that a little varied exercise can help me not get bored before I hit my goal. The game "My Fitness Coach" for the Wii has been becoming handy.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Progress has slowed down a bit. I'm probably going to start exercising more to try to get over this hump. Currently sitting at 197lbs, still have a long ways to go.


----------



## IT Geek (Nov 25, 2012)

I've been at it about 18 months and have lost about 120 lbs. Just started with a personal trainer and we're shooting for another 30-35 lbs by my cruise in mid-March.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Month later, down another ~6 pounds. Scale read 190.8 tonight.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Awesome job! Hopefully you can stay strong through the holidays, those always are a killer. But that's impressive, you're doing so great!


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Barette said:


> Awesome job! Hopefully you can stay strong through the holidays, those always are a killer. But that's impressive, you're doing so great!


Thanks Barette!

I just weighed myself after reading that post since I know I have splurged quite a bit over the past few days. I blame the spiral ham, what an evil/amazing concoction of meat and glaze and mmmmmmmmmmmmmm. With jeans on (I normally weight myself without clothing) I'm only at 191.6. That falls well within the standard daily variations 

Something I just realized though. I started off thinking I was at 225 with a goal weight of 180lbs by March, which is 45 pounds. Once I got my new scale I learned I was actually heavier at about 135. I'm sitting just above 190 now, so I've actually lost the weight amount I had originally expected! 45 pounds over 4 months, I'll take it!


----------



## PaysageDHiver (Jun 18, 2011)

Congrats, Gunny. Without much fanfare, without making a big deal of it, you expressed at the beginning of this thread your desire to improve. And you've taken care of business, through consistent, hard work. Good job.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

PaysageDHiver said:


> Congrats, Gunny. Without much fanfare, without making a big deal of it, you expressed at the beginning of this thread your desire to improve. And you've taken care of business, through consistent, hard work. Good job.


Can't believe I missed this post. Thanks a lot! :boogie

I'm sitting a tad bit over 185 right now. This weekend probably didn't bode well for me (pizza and burgers, whoops) but I think I'm still doing pretty well.


----------

